
Paul Graham prefers Old Twitter - triii
http://twitter.com/paulg/status/25998745559
======
faramarz
I think it's no more crowded than Facebook. It will take some time for your
eyes to get used to, but I think overall it's very well thought out.

~~~
cperciva
Some of us don't like facebook either.

------
mfukar
I, too, prefer Ye Old Twitter.

